# Kitten crys to be picked up.



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

Does this happen to anyone else. I've had a number of cats over the years, but this is a first for me. Little Billie actually cries to be picked up and once in my arms she snuggles under my chin and purrs. If I put her down before SHE is ready she carries on until I pick her up again. My mother thought I was kidding, Billie cried and walked in circles until I picked her up and put her in my zippered sweatshirt, Moms jaw dropped. :lol:


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Yoda does it. She is so funny. She comes and cryes and her crying is funny because she has this soft, high voice.  Once we pick her up, she stays on the lap and sleeps.


----------



## Petrafan4life79 (Sep 24, 2004)

Snowball doesn't cry, but he acts like a little kid. He sits and paws at you and reaches for you...just like a kid. It's so cute. You know that's your cue to pick him up. The thing that drives us batty is sometimes he wants to be picked up, but as soon as you do, he wants down. :x

My husband believes they actually do cry. The cats will go in another room and will sit there and cry til you call them to you. Then they're fine.


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Kiera cries WHEN I pick her up! Little bugger...


----------



## Kittie (Sep 22, 2004)

Skeeter crys to be around people, He hates behind alone, And I thought I grew out of a night light when I was 6 or 7 years old. But now I have one in my room.. He's scared of the dark, he just cries real laud for the night light to be put on... But he also cries to be held.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Alright, well my cats cry just to let us know they're around. Like,

Kitten: Mew
Human: What?
Kitten: *blinks* Nothing, I'm fine now...

repeated several times a day :roll:


----------



## Kittie (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah! Skeeter will be just walking around the house, or playing with a toy and suddenly it's MEOW MEOW MEOW, and I am like What in the world is wrong with my baby boy, and he meows again and starts to play again. He also meows when theirs dishes in the sink to be washed.. He hates the dishes getting behind hah!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

violina23 said:


> Kiera cries WHEN I pick her up! Little bugger...


Same here!


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

*Gizmo crys for attention!!! lol!!! If your ignoring him he gives a really moody mew to get your attention and when he gets your attention he'll either come up onto your lap or walk off because hes to in a mood to talk to you now!! Lol!  *


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Very cute. My cat rarely cries, and when she does, I don't know what she wants. Plus her cries/meow is just a little crackle most of the time.


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

Petrafan4life79 said:


> Snowball doesn't cry, but he acts like a little kid. He sits and paws at you and reaches for you...just like a kid. It's so cute. You know that's your cue to pick him up.


Otis does the exact same thing - but only when I'm sitting at the computer desk. That's the only chair he ever asks to picked up on - and the only one he will really cuddle me on (except for the bed, of course...)


----------



## SugarKitty (Jul 24, 2004)

*strange way of askiing*

My cat loves to be picked up all the time. But if you do it too much, he'll run away from you whenever you get near him. He has a strange way of asking to be picked up. He streches his paws as far as he can (he is a _very_ long cat) and he puts them on your leg, (or if he is in a chair, or bed, your back or side) and he paws you. It's sort of like acting as though you are a scratching post. But when we got him, he was already declawed, so it doesn't hurt when he does this. It tickles! Sometimes, though, you can't tell if he really wants to be picked up or not. He sometimes does the same thing to say 'hi' or to be affectionate. He usually does it to me when I come home, but sometimes he does it during the day.


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

Halifax meows when he wants me to brush him or let him in the bedroom/bathroom with me. Kiley just talks to me all the time - when he wants to be picked up - when he wants pets - and when he is just standing around doing nothing - he reminds me of a Siamese cat hehe.


----------



## Petrafan4life79 (Sep 24, 2004)

Sugarkitty, you just described Snowball. That's exactly what he does.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Maugli cries when he pick her up - she doesn't like it.
And Maugli cries when she is bored and wants someone to play with her.

Yoda cries because she wants to go on the lap and if I don't pick her up - she jumps right on my lap.

Dunga is the loudest cat but doesn't cry when she wants to be lifted up. She stays on my lap only sometimes.


----------



## demented_roadie (Nov 13, 2004)

Minority comes over and jumps in my lap. If he is purring at the time he is walking over, I just know he wants up to attack my hands, or my necklace.


----------



## SugarKitty (Jul 24, 2004)

Petrafan4life79 said:


> Sugarkitty, you just described Snowball. That's exactly what he does.


That's funny. Our cats are “sort of” alike!


----------

